# davis.1841's 75g



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

After many months of waiting I finaly got everything together and re-scaped my 75gallon tank in my living room. Here is a link to my thread devoted to the planning of this scape although I have to say it was honestly inspired by Jason Baliban's 75gallon tank from last fall, I'm trying to keep it as unique as possible. I have to say it though thanks for the inspiration Jason! 

Anyway on to the scape... I had to mirror the plan because in the process of tearing the tank down I decided to move it and rearrange the room a little. It was originally intended to be viewed from two sides, well that side was facing a wall so I fipped it, no biggie. I also changed a little of the plant layout, we'll see how it turns out once its fills in. On to the pics...

The old grow-out tank, no real planning was involved with this layout, I used it to try several ideas and play with it so it was always changing. 









This is where my fish and plants went during the move and re-scape









The empty tank, prior to substrate and hardscape work.









Sloping florite, white sand, and hardscape added, this was probably just as time consuming as emptying and moving the tank!!!









Planting finaly begins, C. Helferi and Weeping Moss









Planting completed and fish were added









Right Side









Left Side


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good so far.... maybe get some tweezers and get the rocks out of the sand to make the edge cleaner....


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

B.A.T. said:


> Looks good so far.... maybe get some tweezers and get the rocks out of the sand to make the edge cleaner....


I think that will be a constant battle untill the plants fill in a little more and I thicken the planting up around the edges.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

finally found a Crypt Balansae and planted it tonight in the back corner


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I was there in the thread where you profusely planned. And your planning dint go to waste. its beautiful.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Great tank, Ryan! I can't wait to see this in person some day. Have you thought about a moss or riccia stone border to help keep the gravel/sand divided?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> Great tank, Ryan! I can't wait to see this in person some day. Have you thought about a moss or riccia stone border to help keep the gravel/sand divided?


Thanks, I'll hopefully be able to host a SWOAPE meeting at my place before I move this fall, maybe may or june who knows, atleast by then this tank could fill in some.  I'm thinking moss, anubias, and blyxa japonica will keep a good line of defence for the mixing substrates, I just need to get another ball of moss

Stepheus - Thanks for the kind words, I plan to keep this thread as a journal and update it as it changes and matures. 

By the way anybody have any advice on moss selection, I'm using weeping moss on my driftwood, but I think I need to consider something else such as christmas moss for the lower driftwood and rocks that I plan to cover near the substrate. I would prefer something that doesn't go as crazy as java moss.


----------



## HuTieuMi (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks great! Very nice, clean layout.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

What a great start! I look forward to following this one.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks HuTieuMi and Kelley, I appreciate the feedback I'm going to keep this as up to date as I can for all to enjoy


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

If the tank at the head of this thread was just for experimenting with, this current one is going to be jaw dropping stuff.

I notice you got the fish in nice and early. Was this out of necessity or as planned? I plan on starting my new tank on very high CO2 and no fish.

When do you plan on starting water column fertilisation?

Did you start with a mature filter?

OK I`ll lay off the questions for now. 
Dave.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Dave Spencer said:


> If the tank at the head of this thread was just for experimenting with, this current one is going to be jaw dropping stuff.
> 
> I notice you got the fish in nice and early. Was this out of necessity or as planned? I plan on starting my new tank on very high CO2 and no fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments, i dunno about jaw-dropping this is only my first planned scape, but that would be pretty cool if it turned out that nice. I'm very pleased with it so far. To answer your questions, don't feel bad askin I dont mind. The filter is the same one used on the previous tank that was set up for almost a year, the fish are from the same tank and so is the flourite, I just moved it around, so its pretty much a major rearangement of the existing tank. I just started dosing again like I would after a weekly waterchange and I'm trying to keep as much the same as it was, the lighting has been cut back a little but otherwise I'm treating it the same as I did before, much better than starting off with a clean slate. If I really could have it my way I would have kept the fish out for a week or two just to be sure but I dont have the facilities right now to house the fish outside this tank for more than a couple hours. So far they seem to be just fine and actually, I know this is probably just me but it seems the fish like the new scape just as much as I do, they swim through the driftwood all the time and school and shoal more often and their coloration is almost as intense at used to be, and is improving everyday.


----------



## feistyfish (Aug 13, 2006)

my only question is if there was any reasoning behind why you limited the flourite hills to such a small proportion of your total tank area. it just seems a little restricted to how much plant foliage you can plant in one area? i may be wrong, but even still your tank is beautiful and im sure your fish love it.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Great looking tank!! I enjoy the minimalist look of it, nice and clean and not overpowering!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

feistyfish said:


> my only question is if there was any reasoning behind why you limited the flourite hills to such a small proportion of your total tank area. it just seems a little restricted to how much plant foliage you can plant in one area? i may be wrong, but even still your tank is beautiful and im sure your fish love it.


I have noticed with my experinces from the previous look of this tank that the forground can be eaten up pretty quick by adventurous blyxa japonica and anubias, so I figured I would allow myself plently of room for the sand because I know it will end up shrinking as the scape fills in. I want to keep a nice open feeling, giving the fish plenty of room to show off, I really like the effect so far and I can't wait to see it once the planted areas are alittle more defined and fill in. Plus I plan to add more plants to the driftwood itself in the future... I dont want to add them untill I fell they are needed, and I actually have the plants to do it with.

thanks for the compliments feistyfish and artemism3


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

hmm I just got an idea, instead of the C. Balansae in the rear left corner what about a large grouping of C. Helferi, well larger than the grouping on the island to the right... even if it meant thining the island C. Helferi down a little. i'm not making this change now I want to see the Crypt fill in but I'm wondering what some of you think about it...


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

Both plants will compliment the look of your tank.

At a push, I would choose the Crypt for its more intersting leaf.

Dave.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Your tank somewhat reminds me of this tank by Filipe Alves Oliverira called "Across the River": http://bp3.blogger.com/_cwbt2D65i9k/RaMOx63XYLI/AAAAAAAAAHE/g-HGyIOOF6Q/s1600-h/acrosstheriver.jpg 
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/01/aquascape-analysis-4-filipe-alves.html


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I love the wood arrangement, and the island on the right side is a cool idea. Normally I don't like islands popping up like that, but yours works very well with the woodwork. I think it's a bit light on the moss though, and I'd try a grass plant in back left corner also.

Jeez though, looking good dude!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

What a great compliment. Thanks

Looks like a super start.....this will be a lot of fun to watch

Oh, plenty of extra sand will help keep your foreground clean. Just suck out a half inch and replace with new sand. Trying to keep it clean is impossible.....especially if you have amano's.

Good luck

Thanks again.

jB


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks again for all the compliments I really appreciate all the support I've gotten for this layout. I'm definately going to continue to debate the C. Helferi in the left rear corner idea, I think it might really tie the two planted sections together and bring it home, but at the same time it coudl be overkilll... hmm we'll see once the crypt fills in some. If i had more moss I would have used it I just ran out so I'll probably propigate more to some new locations once it grows a little more. I can allready tell its growing  

I'll definately be sure to keep this journal updated it sounds like there is plenty interest to motivate me to do so. 

Jason-thanks for the tip about the sand I'll definately keep that in mind, I used all the sand I had, but I'll pick up another bag when things get out of hand. Luckily they have small bags for a couple bucks that would work if I were in a financial pinch.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of updates here everybody, one my bulbs went out and I've been waiting for my new GE 9325K bulbs to come from lightbulbsdirect.com, its taking forever. I have added a few new things though, I'm not sure if I mentioned it before or not but I did find the C. Balansae, I filled in the L. Arcuata area with some Didiplis Diandra which is filling in very nicely. I've also added a little peacock moss and a few more anubias nana 'petite'. I noticed my ferts were a little off the other day so I adjusted my fert regimine to hopefully bring out the color a little more from the plants.My nitrates were very high!! It could just be part of the mini cycle this tank is going through due to the re-scape, we'll see though. I've allready noticed and improvement in just a couple days so I think the change was a smart move. 

it will be a big change I suspect going from 4 old 6700K coralifes(really green output) to 2 8000k Allglass Aquarium bulbs and 2 GE 9325k bulbs. I'm really excited to see the difference. 

I'll post some pics as soon as the new bulbs get here.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparently there was a backorder for the GE bulbs and finally my order was shipped, I should have the bulbs friday and update pictures to follow finally


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

What type and where did you get the white sand?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Its CaribSea "Moonlite White Sand"(I've also heard it called CaribSea Marine Sand), I bought it at Petsmart using the online pricematch. Its inert, so it wont effect the KH or GH, I believe its really just silica sand.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally I found some time to do an update. Pardon the crap on the sand, I'm due for my weekly sand vac job and I've stirred the gravel up a little making some adjustments. I'm also in need of a good trim but I think i'm going to let it grow out just a little more first so I can cut the rotalas just the way I want. I've also added some Narrow Leaf Java Fern and I really think it fits in right where I felt this scape was missing something. I can't wait to see it fill in and really make an impact. Enough talkin its time for some pics. Pardon the photo quality too I'm not all that familure with my new camera yet.

My favorite pic:









The good ol' front view









Since the last update I've run into some odd fert issues I never had before, I found out I was dosing way more than I needed to, the hard way, stunting many plants, and the begining of GDA nightmare, I remedied these problems by revising my fert schedule, I'm pretty happy with it now and everything seems to have recovered very quickly, all new growth has been excellent quatlity and color for the most part.

I've been getting some of this brown algae I was running into with the previous scape that I can't quite beat. its not that big of a deal just because it doesn't really take much away from the scape. Its kinda tough to remove, definately not diatoms, but it looks very similar. Dark brown in color and shows up on driftwood and slow growing plant leaves, the anubias mainly but its also on my C. Helferi's older leaves. I've always thought of it as a form of BBA mainly because it appears whenever my CO2 fluctuates, and never completely goes away afterwards. The photoperiod and fert changes don't seem to have an effect. I should probably buy a bottle of excell and give it a shot, I just dont have a need for the stuff otherwise so I haven't put down the $. Any thoughts?

Gravel in the sand... what a nightmare, if I ever do another scape like this I will have some kind of perminant barrier to help with the mixing, I knew I should have done this in the beggining but didn't for some reason. I think some kind of plastic would have done the job, with rocks and plants on top to cover it and prevent substrate from climbing the divider. To late now so I've got to come up with a better way to control this in the mean time. I wish I could come up with some type of comb or something to brush the larger peices of gravel off the sand, they make there way to the surface over time because the sand settles and flourite is lighter. hmm i'll figure something out eventually. Its not a huge deal but it would be nice to have an easy way to keep the two seperate so I could vacum the sand without worry of causing a mixed mess.

Moss growth is finally really taking off, this is my first experience with moss so I'm not sure do any of you trim the moss from time to time to accelerate the growth? the other day a large peice came loose from the center driftwood in the layout, I thought it was attached to the wood but it made a clean break, any tips on getting this stubborn peice to attach?

I definately enjoy this scape everyday though its really nice to watch the fish swimming through the tangled driftwood, they seem to really enjoy it. Plant growth has been better than ever since I fixed my fert issues, I can't wait to see it in a couple more weeks. Maybe I'll resolve some of my issues by then too.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I know this tank isn't exactly where I want it yet but I'm definately open to feedback, comments, critiques and or suggestions.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Davis,
I think it's coming along quite nicely. The JB influence is hard to miss. Obviously the plants have to grow more to get that fuller look. I think you could help yourself by adding rocks/moss-covered rocks around the base of both groupings. It will create a fuller look on the bottom and of course help to keep the two substrates separate. I had a feeling that was gonna be trouble.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback House I really appreciate it, I'm definately thinking about doing something like the moss rocks on the border of the two substrates to really slow down the mixing. I need to find some rocks, I have a hard time paying $2+ /lb of rock when they are everywhere for free. The trouble is most of the rocks around here are limestone and won't pass the vinager test so I've got to look a little harder. I wish I could find some nice granite peices  

You should see the P. Stellatus 'Broadleaf', it really shows the JB influence, I trimmed it a couple days before the photos I just posted so its tough to see but not for long.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

well its time for a micro udpate, I've found a couple promising places to collect some aquarium safe eastetically pleasing rocks in town but I cant carry many at a time so its going to require a few trips to get as many as I will need to divide the sand and florite. I broke down and bought some java moss for the quick full growth to cover the rocks and fill in where needed. I'll post pics once the rocks are in. 

I've also found a way to remove a good majority of the florite that has allready mixed with the sand, a small fish net with a real fine mesh works wonders for this job. Just simply scoop the effected area and let the sand fall through the holes leaving only larger gravel peices, then dump them in the florite, voila! it leaves behind small peices but it definately is much better than large chunks of florite on the white sand. 

I've propigated a couple daughter plants from the C. Helferi over to the left rear corner of the tank, around the Crypt. Balansae. 

I've also FINALLY after months of this issue in my previous scape found a relatively simple solution to my brown algae(not diatom) issue. Florish Excel!!! I've been dosing the normal ammount for the initial dose and double the smaller doses, with great success. My SAEs are finally able to pull the stuff off plants and driftwood. I also ran my diatom filter while manually removing some from the driftwood, the stuff collects in the diatom filter before being able to reattach somewhere else. The combination of the three removal techniques should eventually irradicate the remaining algae over the course of a couple weeks I'm predicting. Then maybe I wont need anymore excel, I almost forgot how expensive it was. I'm REALLY excited to finally see this tank without this brown crap everywhere. hopefully it will be a long term solution since my CO2 is very steady with my pressurized system.  


Other than that growth is still becoming increasingly faster as time goes on with my revised fert scheme. I have some pretty high hopes for this scape. Just sucks that the problems I was having before have come back to haunt me and I made the stupid desicion to not divide the substrate with rocks in the begining. I knew better but figured I could defy the odds and control it. I do have to say I feel i've learned a tremendous ammount through all of this.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Amazing scape man! great job...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

jassar said:


> Amazing scape man! great job...


Thank You jassar


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

That is really awesome. I, too, fell in love with Jason's 75. You're doing great!
Where did you get your driftwood? Is that Manzanita?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

yes its all manzanita and I have been VERY pleased with it and the service I received from them. I'd highly recommend it. Now I do have to warn you, its not actually the color shown in the pictures right now thats my brown algae issue I've been dealing with, it shoudl eventually get darker like that but underneath the algae it is lighter.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

That's terrific. When you ordered from them, (manzanita.com I assume?) did you just specify how many pieces you wanted in specified size ranges?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I would call them and talk to Rich, ask for an "aquarium pack" they have two different kinds, large and small, I bought the large one and it has longer peices and tons of variety to choose from. The smaller package I think is supposed to be for upto a 30g tank, dont quote me on that but thats what I think it was. Anyway I used the large pack for this tank plus the two smaller tanks on my multi tank rack (in my signature) and I still have several great peices left for future re-scapes or other tanks. I realy liked having many peices to choose from so I could accomplish exactly what I wanted to with the wood.  the large pack was $70 but compared to LFS driftwood prices this is a steal for the ammount of wood you get.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input. That helps a lot. I appreciate it!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

little update, I've been able to add several rocks to the florite/sand border and I have to say I'm pretty happy with the results so far. The border isn't complete but I've allready seen an amazing improvement in substrate mixing control. I think once I finish the border it will be a very long term means of controling this problem. The sand has been looking much cleaner and it has really made an overall improvement in the scape. I'm not all that fond of the obviously defined border that I have created but I think once the moss and other plants fill in it will obscure it enough that it wont give that effect. I'd like to leave that up to the plants. I am really happy with it though  I'll try to post some pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just came upon this thread, looks fantastic! Wood and sand combination is awesome. Looking forward to seeing that rock border you described.

-John N.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Love the tiger barbs, i think they're terribly underused for how striking they are.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree Ian, the tiger barbs are striking. 

Davis, how well do they school in your tank?

-John N.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks, for the compliments. They shoal pretty regularly, its interesting to watch them because they seem to have a pretty clear pecking order and constantly try to challange it. They seem to school around then break up for several seconds and then regroup to school/shoal again. Sometimes its like they are racing through the driftwood, around the island and over the hill, pretty cool to watch. The tigers as well as all the fish seem to really like the current layout because the driftwood and open spaces. 

I've been debating trading the barbs in though... to save bioload and add more rainbows, or try something completely different. I'm not sure if its just that I've had the same fish for nearly a year or what but the thought crosses my mind occasionally. I'm not sure what I'll end up doing about it. If I just had another large tank lol.


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

I just came across this thread, I'm curious to see how the tank has progressed since the last
pic posting. New eyecandy please?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Davis.1841--

I don't like it. Not because it was poorly scaped or looks bad, or anything like that. It's because you are associated with my college's nemesis "The Ohio State University."  LOL!!!

All kidding aside, I actually really do like this scape, and wish to see more photos.....any updates? Also, if you still have this scape goin', I suggest that you keep the tiger barbs. I think the scape the way it is (was?) feels very Malyasian, and I think the tigers really help add to the feel of the tank! That, and you hardly see tiger barbs in scaped tanks anymore. I really like it!


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

O-h


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

i-o


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ummm.....NOT COOL!! We'll see who's laughing last THIS football season! HA!  It would be about darn time, too! I'm starting to feel like John Cooper!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

PAINKILLER1009 - I-O!! 

I was hoping to do an update soon, I took to long of a wc today so I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow.  

thanks again for the compliments everybody, I really appreciate it.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

---Update---

I've run into some difficulties in the last couple weeks, the large piece of driftwood reaching out and up into the open space has been comming loose on me. The last two waterchanges it decided to shift and lay down, this shifts all the substrate in the left rear corner. Many plants became uprooted and I'm still trying to find a solution to really anchor this peice when the water is low.

I've also been experimenting with Excel again to combat the algae I think is BBA all over my driftwood. I've also been fooling with my ferts again, only to run into other minor algae issues.

I managed to snap a few shots of this scape last night so here they are.










L. Grandulosa









Random Snail









Distant View









I definatley dont think all is lost, Its just a few more bumps along the road with this tank I guess. I'll get it back soon.

I've also been running into another issue which I just can't figure out. over the last couple weeks, not this week though, the day after a WC a fish or two would die. No apparent cause, other than I'm guessing some kind of shock from the WC. I'm not doing anythign special or new, I've tested my supply and compared to tank conditions, for what its worth and both were very close. I'm leaning toward an airation problem with my tap water. I was thinking maybe I should let my WC water sit in a tub with an airstone and power head and heater for a couple days before being added to the tank, just to see if it makes a difference but the problem hasn't happened this week so maybe its over anyway. I just think its weird because over the year+ I've had this tank running I've lost maybe 2 fish. Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I've had the same battles with small tufts of BBA on my driftwood since the beginning as well. I hit it directly with Excel in a syringe, and it'll go away for a bit, but just ends up coming back. Not sure why. I've never had this problem until I put driftwood in the tank....hmmmm

You might want to check your phosphate level out of the tap. The water company here spikes the supply with it during this time of year. Make sure the temps are the same. Try adding one of the in-line carbon filters from Home Depot. They're relatively cheap, and the first time you open it up to change the filter and see all the gunk that's in there you'll be glad you did. I still add some Prime when I'm doing a WC as well.

Your tank looks really good despite the problems you say you're having!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes the tank does look very nice as mentioned despite the minor algae problems. Yeah the DW is probably loaded with organics so it seems to be a likely target for the first BBA. I had that a bit in my 72g, it definitely helped to reduce light and increase co2. The excel is only a temp fix, if you do the above and reduce food as much as possible it will probably help. More frequent water changes would also reduce the organics in the tank that probably are absorbed by the wood creating a fertile BBA hatchery.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Ajax and House, I appreciate the compliments. I'm just glad to see the BBA is staying on the DW and not on the plants thats the problem I was having before, but I think it was a fert problem. I think the Excel is helping but I should probably cut the lighting back some too. I'll also take a look at my phosphate levels because I know the tap does vary more in the spring time. Thanks for the tips I really appreciate it.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got a question for those experienced with moss, Since this is the first tank I've really used any variety of moss in I was wondering. Should I be trimming it at all to get the best healthiest looking growth, or just leave it alone. I think you can see it pretty clearly in the pics how its weeping over the driftwood in some cases but also growing vertical strands as well, the vertical peices usually are brown or get eaten by the SAEs, I can see healthy looking growth below the scragly looking vertical peices. Should I trim them off or not?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, you should trim it, all be it very RARELY, to keep the growth underneath it healthy. Otherwise, the moss underneath the growing healthy part will die, and detach itself.

At least, I do very occasional trims on mine with very good results.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Don, I'll give it a shot the next chance I get. I've almost done it about 10times but figured I better wait and see what happens since I'm new to moss


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I really love your tank!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Kelly I really appreicate it


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I was able to snap a couple pics yesterday so I figured I should probably share a few

a full front shot-the tank's current standing 








I'm still not satisfied I think its going to take another month or two to get the left rear corner to really develop into something that you can see in a front view pic. oh well it will get there someday.

a close up of the P. Stellatus Broad Leaf








to bad the equipment was in the pic.

This pic was taken to see what it looks like without the equipment its to bad I didn't trim first.


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW! Doubble...no tripple WOW! 
That is a really nice tank my friend - so nice that I might consider stealing the idea for my next tank 

I haven't read the thread but I just might do that later - it's so gorgeous...


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is a sweet tank. I love the way you have the plants and wood arranged.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Davis, been reading this thread all along...

really like what is beginning to happen... looking forward to future updates. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks very good, it must be a great addition to the house.
I love the sand!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Calavera, rich311k, ranmasatome, Sudi - Thanks for the great feedback and praise I definately appreciate it.  

This scape has definately been a nice addition to my living room, I find myself staring at it more than the TV lol. I'm really happy that I'm finally able to keep the sand pretty clean and clear with the addition of the rocks. I found a local source for some pretty interesting rocks, i may swap out the ones I have for these, but we'll see. They are darker color and much more interesting shapes, they aren't smooth or round they actually have texture. I just can't decided whether I should do it or not. I think I need to go look at the rocks again. Maybe I'll do it this weekend or something, its finals week at school so I probably wont get a chance untill then.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

It's been great to watch your tank evolve. I've been taking notes because this is sort of similar to the direction I want to take with my tank as well.

Bravo!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been trying to find the time to post my newest pics to show recent progress but I just haven't had it with finals week, my sister's graduation and party and b-day, and my fiance's b-day what a busy month. Maybe I'll find a few minutes to post some pics tonight. Anyway I've been rolling around some ideas in my head recently. I've been debating removing the black background I have now so i can use other colors to compliment the open feeling i get from this scape. I really like the way the light from my aquarium lighting shines on the walls around the tank and looks against the plants, well at least when compared to the black background I have now. The problem is this background is lick a giant sticker, once it comes off it will never go back on again. I'd like to find a material I could clamp to the tank like cardstock but more water resistant just in case it gets spashed. I'd love to find a semi rigid thin sheet of plastic thats white on one side and black on the other, wishfull thinking I know.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

well I have bad news... these could be the last pics for a little while, my camera is broken, some kinda of problem with the lense so I'll have to send it in for repair, thank god its still under warrantee.

Anyway, here is a full shot

6-8-07









6-8-07 Blyxa Japonica









6-8-07 Boesemani Rainbow









nothing exciting just new growth and decent closeup pics. tonight i was able to do a much needed trim, the plants really grew after I took these pics. Hopefully I can get my camera back soon, things have really been progressing the last couple days.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Fantastic progress! I really love how this one is coming along and I think that bosemani rainbows are wonderful fish. I really like how the moss has grown in on the drift wood. Very nice! 

One suggestion I have is that you redirect your filter outtakes in such a way that your C. helferi all drifts to the left. I think that this would frame the center of the tank and tie the two driftwood islands together well. Does this make sense? 

All in all, very good tank! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Beautiful tank! very nice and also its so original! i love the way you arrange the wood thus making it feels really like you are in a swap water area ... Great Work!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Good job with the white sand I gave up on using it on my bigger plant tanks for awhile and just use it in my smaller ones just because the maintenance of the plants is enough for me and trying to keep sand clean on top of everything else is just too much for me.rayer: I really like your plant selection and great ballance of red and green too I might add.

I made the mistake of using that white sand you are using in my190 gallon Pleco/stingray tank and almost the entire bag ended up in the filters a month later don't use this sand with fish that like to play in the sand if you know what I mean.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking good davis,

Everything looks like it's really coming together. I wish my Blxya would grow like that. If I had to nitpic, the C. helferi because of it's size and height looks it little unnatural on the small island. IMHO you need to expand the base of the right island a bit with either additional rock or ground cover.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Kelly - I see what your sayin about the filter output blowing the c. helferi, I've thought about doing it that way and I still may try it in the future I really like the flow I'm getting right now there doesn't seem to be any dead spots so it really keeps the water moving this way. For serrious pics I like to take the equipment out anyway and the c. helferi spreads out really big when I do that. It changes everyday and i kinda like that. 

Nevada - Thanks for the compliments I really appreciate it.  

arowanaman - I know what your saying about this sand being very fine and stiring up really easily. the lfs warned me about that, my fish dont really bother it though so I think fish selection is very important with it like you were saying. Since I added the rocks to divide the sand and florite I haven't had too much trouble keeping it clean, it is tough to vacume though because of the fine grain. It looks nice but I think if I ever want a sand bottom like this again I'll go with a slightly larger grain size to make it easier to vac. 

House - I agree with what your saying about a wider base being needed on the island to balance the c. helferi. I've actually allready shifted the b. japonica out a little to the left and repositioned a couple other plants to hopefully help some. I'll keep an eye on it though.  


Thanks everybody!!  Any thoughts on changing the background??


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Inspiring! I love how it has evolved.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sprwoman1 - Thanks I'm glad to hear your appreciation for my work, although I still have a little ways to go.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Well i'm still battling fuji to get my camera back, I wouldn't recommend any of thier cameras to anyone because thier customer service is terrible, they are trying to tell me I dropped my camera and created a dent in it so they wont fix it under warrantee.. there's no dent, I looked it over and over again before shipping, I never dropped it. If it dents from being stored in its case I think thats pretty sad, poor quality and fragile equipment. I wish I had my camera back though because the tank has been looking really good recently and I can't wait to share it.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

can't wait to see it..haaha..


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

You've got a nice tank. I like the contrast of the the white sand with the wood placement. Hats off to you for having such a nice clean foreground. It must take a lot of work to keep the sand clean.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks pasd!! 

I'll be sure to post pics soon, I'm just got a replacement camera back from fuji but the new one has its own problems. The thing wont stay on long enough to take a picture, the jack for the charger doesn't hold the plug firmly enough to charge without proping the cord in just the perfect postition... its definately not working well, I'll see if I can get some pics before I send the replacement back if I can't get it to work for me I'll have to wait untill I can get another replacement back from them... AHHH!!! its so frustrating! I'm about to be completely moved out of that apartment and the tank is the only thing left there, I dont want to move it untill I can at least take a couple finished photos of it after all the time i've put into this scape. While my lease is running out I'm starting to brainstorm some new ideas for my next scape.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally a photo update, here are some of the final photos taken of this scape, it was dissmantled today for moving, I will be starting a new scape in the next week or so.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

a few more pics to share


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

One and a half weeks and roughly 700 views since I posted my final pics and no comments or feedback of any kind, I'm speachless too...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic! You should be proud of yourself; this has really turned into an excellent presentation. I'm usually not a fan of light/white backgrounds, but this tank looks great with both.

What was your experience with L. glandulosa like? I can't get the stuff to live, let alone grow for the life of me!


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Looks amazing!! I love the way it turned out.

Good luck with the new scape!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Jessie - Thanks!! I'm glad to hear your thoughts on my scape  L. Grandulosa gave me mixed results, mainly because towards the end I had trouble keeping up with the trimming of its neighbors. It was very responsive to the ammount of light I was able to get to it. Everytime it ended up overshadowed by its neighbor it would stunt a little. If I could keep unobstructed light on it for 2 weeks or more I was be rewarded with very lush bright red growth. It didn't seem very effected by fert changes though. Based on my expreince I'd try as hard as I could to get the most light on this plant as possible as long as the ferts are kept within reasonable levels. Good Luck with it. 

artemism3 - Thanks for the feedback, I plan to start a journal for the new scape soon


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome Davis, thanks for your input. One more question - do you feel as if it maintained its color and grew better with lower nitrate?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Jessie said:


> Awesome Davis, thanks for your input. One more question - do you feel as if it maintained its color and grew better with lower nitrate?


honestly, I couldn't see a difference in the L. Grandulosa with lower nitrate levels. I tried dropping them to try to coax the reddest reds out of all my plants which you can see in my blyxa japonica and Limnophila sp. mini if you look carefully but the L. Grandulosa didn't seem to be effected really. It stayed pretty dark red regardless of Nitrogen levels as long as they were within 5-30ppm and the light was intense. I think it helped that my L. Grandulosa stems were relatively close to the surface (6-8" deep at the top of the stem) and located directly under the light source, it was very slow growing and not as red and robust the deeper it was in the water. I think my tank might suffer a little bit of light penetration issues, I know your tank is pretty deep too. I've noticed similar reactions from many plants in my tank, which is one reason I've been considering upgrading my lighting. Good luck with your Ludwigia Grandulosa, I'm sure you'll get the kinks worked out soon enough


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience!
All of my Glandulosa died off and I'm assuming it's because it wasn't close enough to the light -- penetration levels, as you mentioned. Should have gotten Metal Halide


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Jessie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience!
> All of my Glandulosa died off and I'm assuming it's because it wasn't close enough to the light -- penetration levels, as you mentioned. Should have gotten Metal Halide


aww I'm sorry to hear that, well if one plant doesn't work out in your conditions theres many others that will, I'm sure you'll find something that fills the gap and grows way better for you.


----------



## Turbosaurus (May 24, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> One and a half weeks and roughly 700 views since I posted my final pics and no comments or feedback of any kind, I'm speachless too...


I was observing a moment of silence. It WAS beautiful. Must have been heartbreaking to dismantle. Or do you feel like you're ready for a change?


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just found this thread and love your tank!! Good work and I cant wait to see your next. My Wife just got a job offer so I will be able to start up my tank in the next 3 weeks!!! I am excited as I have been trying to gather stuff for the last month. Again great scape cant wait to see your next one.

Curt


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Turbosaurus - moment of silence, lol  I was starting to feel like I was ready for a change, now I'm really ready because I've allready laid out the hardscape dry in the tank in its new location. so I guess I kinda feel like the old scape was great, I'm really glad I could get some pictures of it, but I'm also really looking forward to see what else I can do too. 

curt_914 - Congrats to your wife on the new job!! Thats awesome that you'll be able to start a tank now I hope you can share pics or have journal on APC when the time comes


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice tank...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

UG Dude! said:


> Nice tank...


Thanks UG


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

update time - so many things have changed since the move. The move itself went pretty smoothly, I lost the cap on the intake tube for my filstar, which was frustrating because it can't run without it. so I had to order a replacement for $7 ( $0.99 part with $5.99 shipping, still bothers me ) Once I got the replacement part I set up the some tubs to hold my fish and plants while I figured out what I wanted to do with the main tank. 

anyway I took my time starting the tank up again, keeping the fish and plants in two tubs in my mudroom, with a heater and filstar running once I got the part. This allowed me to spend as much time as I wanted setting up the new scape. I decided to try some new things this time. I pulled out all the substrate and switched to ADA aquasoil, and pool filter sand. Unfortunately, I dont have any pics of the tank during the move or re-scape because my camera is back to fuji for more repairs ($*&#@ camera :yell: ) anyway I'll post pics as soon as I can take some. I also decided to make another dramatic change because I found a deal on E-bay and upgraded to 2 150watt HQI Metal Halide Pendants. 

At some point during my fish's stay in the mudroom I had I'm guessing a heater malfuntion and lost almost all my fish. Kinda dissapointing but at the same time I was getting bored with the barbs and I'm ready for a change. I'll be setting up a smaller tank in my bedroom to hold the 2-3 survivors. 

The new scape has been up and running for about 4 weeks now 1 week with the MH pendants, so far I've been thoroughly impressed with aquasoil, my plants have never grown this healthy and robust. Since I've added the MH pendants I've noticed some incredible changes, even after only a week, my plants start to rapidly pearl after 10-20 minutes of the lights comming on, the pearling starts strong but only gets more rapid as the day goes on. I've been using a 6hr photoperiod and the lights are about 12" off the surface of the tank. I've never heard of the success I've had with HC, its taking over I've grown a nearly solid lawn of HC in just a couple weeks, Its growing so fast I'm sure I'll be trimming it before the end of the month. As for ferts, I've been maintaining basically the same dosing as I was using toward the end of my old scape, a slightly modified EI regimine. Last week I added some fish to the tank, I had 7 ottos in there to keep any algae blooms under control, but it was time to add something more. I had been debating my fish choice ever since the heater accident and I decided to go with a school of maybe 20 Pristella Tetras, a few False Julii Cories, and maybe a school of 5-10 rummynose tetras when the tank is fully stocked. so far I have 3 cories, 10 pristellas, and the 7 ottos. No deaths so far and the tetras school nearly constantly. 

Anyway, I'll quit rambling about my tank, and save it for when I have pics lol.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties with the barbs and filter, but it sounds like you're on the good road now. I'm extraordinarily jealous actually 

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------

